# New Ipad estimating app



## Damon T

Just picked up a new estimating app for my iPad. Brat Paint by Brat Apps. It reminds me of my favorite windows - excel program, power estimator by CPR soft. Overall it is a well made program, however there are several bugs in the first version for calculating production costs and other issues. I have been in contact with the developer and he has been very quick to respond to the issues I've raised. I'm confident that when he gets the bugs resolved it will be a very useful program. It has some nice reports and the ability to email an estimate to your client. It currently sells for $9.99, which is what a polished program like Numbers or Pages goes for, and while it's not there yet, once it is I think it will be worth the money for helping get bids done quickly and on-site. I'm optimistic they will be fixing the issues soon. Will keep you posted.


----------



## DeanV

I have been looking for something like that. I will probably wait until the bugs are worked out, but I do want to try a good paint estimating app.


----------



## Dunbar Painting

I made my own estimating templates with numbers for ipad. They work very well. Would be curious to see how this compares!


----------



## Long Island Painter

I looked at numbers for Ipad and would love to say I designed my own, but in reality when would I find the time and how good would it be. I'm going to try this app for $9.99 God knows I've wasted a lot more than that on other things. 
I had to use a magnifying glass to look at all the captions on the Ipad app before buying, but it appeared to be pretty good. Now all we need is the customers to call.


----------



## Delta Painting

Cool I will have to check it out, Thanks!


----------



## humblepainter

I'll have to check this out sounds interesting


----------



## tmort024

Damon T said:


> Just picked up a new estimating app for my iPad. Brat Paint by Brat Apps. It reminds me of my favorite windows - excel program, power estimator by CPR soft. Overall it is a well made program, however there are several bugs in the first version for calculating production costs and other issues. I have been in contact with the developer and he has been very quick to respond to the issues I've raised. I'm confident that when he gets the bugs resolved it will be a very useful program. It has some nice reports and the ability to email an estimate to your client. It currently sells for $9.99, which is what a polished program like Numbers or Pages goes for, and while it's not there yet, once it is I think it will be worth the money for helping get bids done quickly and on-site. I'm optimistic they will be fixing the issues soon. Will keep you posted.


Looks like they released an updated version with adjustments to the production rate issues. Pretty quick response from the developer. Overall, how is the app working out for you? Would you recommend? How detailed can you get with the app? Crown molding, chair rail ... Etc. 
Thanks for your input


----------

